# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσκρουση Θεοφιλος

## scoufgian

προσκρουση του πλοιου ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ειχαμε στο λιμανι της Λημνου.για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες θα σας ενημερωσουμε σε λιγο.

----------


## scoufgian

η ενημερωση βρεθηκε και μπορειτε να τη διαβασετε εδω προς αποφυγη παραπληροφορησης....

----------


## speedrunner

Έλεος τι γρουσουζιά είναι αυτή :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σε οποιοδήποτε πλοίο νομίζω. Η Λήμνος δεν έχει το βολικότερο λιμάνι, ούτε το πλοίο με τα μικρότερα έξαλα,  για να μην το πάρει ο αέρας.... Όλα θα πανε καλά, αν δεν ακούτε αυτά που λένε στα κανάλια....

----------


## Speedkiller

Ελεος ρε γαμώτο...:evil:Το βαποράκι φρεσκοφτιαγμένο κ να στουκάρει πάλι!Όλο αναποδιές... :Sad:  Δεν ξέρω αλλά αυτή η άγονη με έχει ανησυχήσει... :Sad:

----------


## johny18

ΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ . ΣΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ GOOGLE ΤΟ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ...

----------


## polykas

_Όντως αυτά τα πλοία δεν είναι για τις άγονες γραμμές, αλλά ξαφνικά από το πουθενά βρέθηκαν.Τα προβλήματα ξεκινούν ,όταν φορτσάρει λίγο ο καιρός με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε αυτά τα προβλήματα.Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα έχουμε και με τα Αίολος Κεντέρις Ι και ΙΙ._

----------


## Leo

Αρα Γιώργο, δεν παιζει ρόλο το μέγεθος των πλοίων (Θεόφιλος) ούτε οι ελικτικές ικανότητες (Αίολοι). Είναι συνδιασμός πολλών παραγόντων που εδώ δεν θα ήθελα να συνεχίσουμε.... Το πιθανότερο είναι πάντως ότι δεν φταίνε μόνο τα κάράβια, ίσως τα λιμάνια, οι επιδοτήσεις, το σίγουρο κέρδος, το άσχετο καθεστώς αναθέσεων (που τελείωσε επιτυχώς μαζί με την υπόθεση Παυλίδη), και άλλα διάφορα.... Είναι off topic, αλλά..

Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να σας θυμίσω ότι και στο ΑΚ ΙΙ φρεσκο-δεξαμενισμένο ήταν στο ατυχηματάκι στην Σαντορίνη, και το ρο ρο Μύκονος το ίδιο προχθές στην Τήνο, το Χαϊσπιντ 5 με την φωτιά στην μηχανή κλπ κλπ κλπ ... Συμβαίνουν αυτά και θα συμβαίνουν.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αρα Γιώργο, δεν παιζει ρόλο το μέγεθος των πλοίων (Θεόφιλος) ούτε οι ελικτικές ικανότητες (Αίολοι). Είναι συνδιασμός πολλών παραγόντων που εδώ δεν θα ήθελα να συνεχίσουμε.... Το πιθανότερο είναι πάντως ότι δεν φταίνε μόνο τα κάράβια, ίσως τα λιμάνια, οι επιδοτήσεις, το σίγουρο κέρδος, το άσχετο καθεστώς αναθέσεων (που τελείωσε επιτυχώς μαζί με την υπόθεση Παυλίδη), και άλλα διάφορα.... Είναι off topic, αλλά..
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να σας θυμίσω ότι και στο ΑΚ ΙΙ φρεσκο-δεξαμενισμένο ήταν στο ατυχηματάκι στην Σαντορίνη, και το ρο ρο Μύκονος το ίδιο προχθές στην Τήνο, το Χαϊσπιντ 5 με την φωτιά στην μηχανή κλπ κλπ κλπ ... Συμβαίνουν αυτά και θα συμβαίνουν.



Το ξέρουμε κ το καταλαβαίνουμε Leo...Το θεμα είναι οτι θα βγει ο κάθε καραγκιόζης στα κανάλια...Γιατί δυστυχώς όλο κ κάποιος έξυπνος θα βγει να πει τις .......... του...:twisted:

----------


## Νaval22

δεν ξέρω αυτό το πλοίο κάποιος το έχει μουτζώσει,τι να πώ,έλεος....όσο σκέφτομαι τι έχει να γίνει με τους τηλεδιακστές τώρα στα κανάλια τρελένομαι :Mad:  :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Βρε παιδιά σας το είπα *εδώ*. Κάνει καλό, ακούστε με και θα είστε καλά. *Δεν ενημερώνεστε αν ακούτε αυτά που λένε τα κανάλια.....*

----------


## Rimadio

Σας στέλνω απο την Μύρινα (Λήμνος)

Ήμουν επιβάτης του Θεόφιλου (άλλοι το λένε Θεότυφλος) Το σκάφος κατα τη δεύτερη απόπειρά του να αράξει στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας προσέκρουσε στο προβλήτα με τηδεξιά πλευρά της πρύμνης του (κάτω απο το δεξί καταπέλτη)
(30cm  ρήγμα έκανε περίπου κ μπορεί να το δει ο καθένας αφου ευτυχώς ειναι πάνω απο την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας

Τέλος, μας άφησαν να παρουμε ότι θέλουμε απο τα κυλικεία ΔΩΡΕΑΝ (εντολή του καπετάνιου), για την ταλαιπωρία που τραβήξαμε!

Επειδή δε βλέπω απο εδω το λιμάνι δε μπορω να σας πω αν είναι ακόμα εδώ το καραβι (μέχρι τις 10¨30 ήταν ακομα παντως)

Απορώ με τόσα μποφορ (8 κ πολύ αέρα) γιατι ξαναπροσπάθησαν να μπουν στο λιμάνι!! (δε υπήρχε θέμα απαγορευτικού)
Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορά που το δρομολόγιο θα πήγαινε απευθείας Μυτιλήνη!!

Αυτά απο εμένα 

Ειναι πολύ ευχάριστη η παρέα σας (επρεπε να το αναφέρω αρχικώς αυτό)
Ειναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω!

----------


## Vortigern

> Ανάσταση και λύτρωση. Προσοχή μην το ματιάσουμε και αντι για την Καβάλα να το δούμε καβάλα σε κανέναν νέο ύφαλο πάλι.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Αστειέυομαι...


 
Το φαγατε το πλοιο,δν το αφησατε να ταξιδεψει υσιχα και ομορφα.

Η αντικατασταση του για αυτες τις μερες αν καταβει Πειραια μαλλον θα γινει απο το Ιεραπετρα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το φαγατε το πλοιο,δν το αφησατε να ταξιδεψει υσιχα και ομορφα.
> 
> Η αντικατασταση του για αυτες τις μερες αν καταβει Πειραια μαλλον θα γινει απο το Ιεραπετρα.



Σιγά την ζημιά!2 μέρες δουλειά είναι!Δεν πιστεύω παραπάνω!Απλά είναι γρουσουζιά ρε γαμώτο! :Sad:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Τι να πει κανεις ρε παιδια.ΕΛΕΟΣ.Υπαρχουνε και δελτια καιρου :Mad:

----------


## gtogias

Ποιος ακούει το αφεντικό τώρα. Για θυμηθείτε δηλώσεις και απαξίωση για το πλήρωμα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## Νaval22

δεν νομίζω να έγιναν δηλώσεις απαξίωσης του πληρώματος,εξάλλου ο Φραγκιδάκης παρέμεινε στο τιμόνι του καραβιού,ο μόνος που απομακρύνθηκε ήταν ο αξιωματικός που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα,και προσωπικά θα έλεγα πως αυτό δεν έφτανε,και χρειαζόταν αφαίρεση φυλλάδίου,αλλά ώς γνωστών στην ελλάδα ζούμε

----------


## theofilos-ship

> δεν νομίζω να έγιναν δηλώσεις απαξίωσης του πληρώματος,εξάλλου ο Φραγκιδάκης παρέμεινε στο τιμόνι του καραβιού,ο μόνος που απομακρύνθηκε ήταν ο αξιωματικός που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα,και προσωπικά θα έλεγα πως αυτό δεν έφτανε,και χρειαζόταν αφαίρεση φυλλάδίου,αλλά ώς γνωστών στην ελλάδα ζούμε


Καπως ετσι.. :Mad:

----------


## gtogias

> δεν νομίζω να έγιναν δηλώσεις απαξίωσης του πληρώματος,εξάλλου ο Φραγκιδάκης παρέμεινε στο τιμόνι του καραβιού,ο μόνος που απομακρύνθηκε ήταν ο αξιωματικός που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα,και προσωπικά θα έλεγα πως αυτό δεν έφτανε,και χρειαζόταν αφαίρεση φυλλάδίου,αλλά ώς γνωστών στην ελλάδα ζούμε


Αναφέρομαι στο ύφος, τον τόνο και στο που έκανε τις σχετικές δηλώσεις. Το τι επακολούθησε δε το γνώριζα. Απλώς η εικόνα του (εμένα τουλάχιστον) με ενόχλησε αρκετά.

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε καμια ωρίτσα το πολύ ελπίζω να έχει φύγει από Λήμνο :Wink: !!!Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για λαική κατανάλωση.....

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ ένα έχω να πω που το ξέρουμε ολοι εμείς αλλά και αυτοί 
όσο οι καπετάνιοι είναι αναγκασμένοι να μπαίνουν σε τέτοια λιμάνια(ποια λιμανια δήλ μια πλάκα με ένα φαρό)και με τέτοιες συνθήκες αν δεν έχεις τα μέσα αυτά θα γίνονται και όσο πιο γρήγορα το πάρουν χαμπάρι τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα σταματήσουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα που κάνουν κακκό και στην φύμη του πλοίου αλλά και στην εταιρία
σε λίγο βλέπω να βάζουν κανένα φράγκο *και σ αυτό* οι εφοπλιστές γιατί αν περιμένεις το κράτος.... :Mad:

----------


## DimitrisT

το ματιάσαμε το κορμί πατριώτη  η νελ πρέπει να κάνει κανένα αγιασμό στο πλοίο να φύγει το κακό το μάτι.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ . ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΕΙ & ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΣΥΝΕΒΗΣΑΝ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΤΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ. ΕΛΕΟΣ ΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΡΕΖΙΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Σας στέλνω απο την Μύρινα (Λήμνος)
> 
> *(30cm ρήγμα έκανε περίπου κ μπορεί να το δει ο καθένας αφου ευτυχώς ειναι πάνω απο την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας*


Mόνο αυτό που διάβασα ας πούμε ότι ακούγεται καθησυχαστικό.. 
Δεν πρέπει να είναι σοβαρή ζημιά.. Οι ειδικοί τι λένε?

----------


## Giovanaut

Ρε παιδια ειναι κριμα να  κατηγορουμε και να καταδικαζουμε σχετικοι και ασχετοι τους ανθρωπους....

Ολα ειναι πολυ ευκολα στην απ εξω....
Επισης ας μην ξεχναμε πως το πληρωμα τωρα μαθαινει το πλοιο στη γραμμη και ακομη ειναι λογικο ολα να μην λειτουργουν τελεια μετα απο ενα χρονο ακινησιας....

Ερε τι εχουν να ακουσουν παλι τα παιδια....???
Ειμαστε πολυ απανθρωποι...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ρε παιδια ειναι κριμα να  κατηγορουμε και να καταδικαζουμε σχετικοι και ασχετοι τους ανθρωπους....
> 
> Ολα ειναι πολυ ευκολα στην απ εξω....
> Επισης ας μην ξεχναμε πως το πληρωμα τωρα μαθαινει το πλοιο στη γραμμη και ακομη ειναι λογικο ολα να μην λειτουργουν τελεια μετα απο ενα χρονο ακινησιας....
> 
> Ερε τι εχουν να ακουσουν παλι τα παιδια....???
> Ειμαστε πολυ απανθρωποι...



Λήμνο πήγαινε κ πριν το ατύχημα απ όσο θυμάμαι!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Λήμνο πήγαινε κ πριν το ατύχημα απ όσο θυμάμαι!


Σωστά.. Είτε έχει προορισμό την Θεσσαλονίκη είτε την Καβάλα πάντα περνάει από Λήμνο..

----------


## japan

Και ότι πήγε τί πάει να πεί. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ορισμένοι ψάχνουν να βρουν αιτίες για να τρώγονται. Μια ατυχία που μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε πλοίο οποιαδήποτε στιγμή είναι.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Λήμνο πήγαινε κ πριν το ατύχημα απ όσο θυμάμαι!


Εχεις δικιο speed....
Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι οσες ωρες ημουν εγω εχθες στο λιμανι μιλουσαμε για τις διαφορετικες ρυθμησεις που κανει το πλοιο λογω της προσεγγυσης στο βαθυ(αναφερομαι στη σαβουρα) καθως επισης και στο γεγονος οτι ακομη παρουσιαζονται προβληματακια σε καμπινες μετα το ατυχημα....
γι αυτο και συνεχεια καλουνταν ο υδραυλικος....

Επισης υπαρχουν και νεεσ προσθηκες στο πληρωμα...(Αξιες)

Το πλοιο βρισκεται ακομη στη Λημνο

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Ρε παιδια ειναι κριμα να  κατηγορουμε και να καταδικαζουμε σχετικοι και ασχετοι τους ανθρωπους....
> 
> Ολα ειναι πολυ ευκολα στην απ εξω....
> Επισης ας μην ξεχναμε πως το πληρωμα τωρα μαθαινει το πλοιο στη γραμμη και ακομη ειναι λογικο ολα να μην λειτουργουν τελεια μετα απο ενα χρονο ακινησιας....
> 
> Ερε τι εχουν να ακουσουν παλι τα παιδια....???
> Ειμαστε πολυ απανθρωποι...


Δεν κατηγορησε κανεις καποιον.Οσο για το λιμανι το πλοιο μπαινει χρονια και πολλες φορες με τετοιους καιρους.Αλλα στην περιπτωση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και μετα απο ενα τετοιο ντορο τι θα σκεφτει καποιος? Παω λημνο και Αγιος ο θεος ??Ξερουμε οτι τα λιμανια μας ειναι..ΕΛΕΟΣ! Και δεν εχει να κανει με την ακινησια και του πληρωματος.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Η ΖΗΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ & ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΗ. ΤΟ ΡΕΖΙΛΙΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΩΝΕΨΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν κατηγορησε κανεις καποιον.Οσο για το λιμανι το πλοιο μπαινει χρονια και πολλες φορες με τετοιους καιρους.Αλλα στην περιπτωση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και μετα απο ενα τετοιο ντορο τι θα σκεφτει καποιος? Παω λημνο και Αγιος ο θεος ??Ξερουμε οτι τα λιμανια μας ειναι..ΕΛΕΟΣ! Και δεν εχει να κανει με την ακινησια και του πληρωματος.


Ξερω και εχω βρεθει σε παρα πολλες προσεγγυσεις στη Λημνο...
Περι λιμιανιων και συνθηκων συμφωνω.....(αν και αυτη την περιοδο δεν πεφτει στο παραδοσιακο μας λιμανι λογω εργασιων)
...αλλα μην μου πειτε πως και για αυτο φταιει το πληρωμα..??

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και ότι πήγε τί πάει να πεί. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ορισμένοι ψάχνουν να βρουν αιτίες για να τρώγονται. Μια ατυχία που μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε πλοίο οποιαδήποτε στιγμή είναι.



Kανείς δεν έιπε το αντίθετο!Απλώς ανέφερα πως το λιμάνι της Λήμνου δεν έιναι άγνωστο!Τίποτα λιγότερο-τίποτα περισσότερο! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ Η ΖΗΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ & ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΗ. ΤΟ ΡΕΖΙΛΙΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΩΝΕΨΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!!


Αυτα ειναι ανθρωπινα και ας μην τους φαμε κι εμεις που ξερουμε κατι.....
Ολοι πανω τους πεφτουν....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Kανείς δεν έιπε το αντίθετο!Απλώς ανέφερα πως το λιμάνι της Λήμνου δεν έιναι άγνωστο!Τίποτα λιγότερο-τίποτα περισσότερο!


Οι αλλαγες εχουν να κανουν με το πλοιο και οχι με το λιμανι....

----------


## Leo

> Και ότι πήγε τί πάει να πεί. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ορισμένοι ψάχνουν να βρουν αιτίες για να τρώγονται. Μια ατυχία που μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε πλοίο οποιαδήποτε στιγμή είναι.


Αυτό τους λέω από το πρωί φίλε japan, αλλά όλοι κοφεύουν... και να μην κατηγορούμε τα κανάλια όταν προσπαθούμε εδώ να τα μιμηθούμε . Υπάρχει και η λύση της σιωπής, όταν δεν έχουμε κάτι να πούμε. Εδώ πάει το: δηλαδή ΕΛΕΟΣ... έγινε ένα ατύχημα, χωρίς να κινδυνέυει καμιά ζωή, καμιά περιουσία και κανένα περιβάλλον. Χαλαρώστε!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Αυτό τους λέω από το πρωί φίλε japan, αλλά όλοι κοφεύουν... και να μην κατηγορούμε τα κανάλια όταν προσπαθούμε εδώ να τα μιμηθούμε . Υπάρχει και η λύση της σιωπής, όταν δεν έχουμε κάτι να πούμε. Εδώ πάει το: δηλαδή ΕΛΕΟΣ... έγινε ένα ατύχημα, χωρίς να κινδυνέυει καμιά ζωή, καμιά περιουσία και κανένα περιβάλλον. Χαλαρώστε!!!!


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ..μικρο το κακο.Μια μικρη επισκευη και παλι πισω.Μαλλον θα παμε παλι περαμα:mrgreen: τρεχα speed...

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Leo. Δεν κινδύνεψε κανένας, δεν έπαθε μεγάλη ζημιά το πλοίο, δεν έγινε ρύπανση. 

Βέβαια για τα κανάλια καλό θα ήταν να έχει συμβεί κάτι απ' όλα αυτά για να έχουμε θέμα μέχρι τις ευρωεκλογές. Με το Σάκη δεν πολυασχολούμαστε...πάει πέρασε η eurovision, η βουλή έκλεισε άρα δεν μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε και με τα σκάνδαλα πολύ πολύ, εεεε! για όνομα του Θεού, δεν μπορούσε να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη η ζημιά να έχουμε θεματάκι;;;;; Σα δεν ντρεπόμαστε λίγο. 

Βαπόρια είναι και κινούνται πάνω στη θάλασσα με τον τεράστιο όγκο τους. Αντιμετωπίζουν καιρούς και καιρούς, και οι μανούβρες τους δεν μπορεί να είναι ξεπατικοσούρα η μία της άλλης. Από όλους τους κρίνοντες και κατακρίνοντες, ειδήμονες και μη , πόσοι έχουν ανέβει στη γέφυρα να κυβερνήσουν ένα βαπόρι και να προσπαθούν να κάνουν το ρεμέτζο έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσουν ένα πολύ θαλασσωμένο καιρό και σπάζοντας τη χολή τους κάθε φορά; Είναι εύκολο να κάνεις το δικαστή από την ασφάλεια της καρέκλας ενός γραφείου, αλλά η πίστα του αγώνα είναι στη θάλασσα.

----------


## dakis

eleos... diladi re paidia!!! prepei na gemisoume tin deksameni sto perama me agiasmo kai na to baloume mesa..... :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Συμφωνω και γω με ολους σας οτι πρεπει να χαλαρωσουμε....

Παντως ο πρακτορας στην Καβαλα... μου ειπε οτι πολυ πιθανον να γινει κανονικα το αυριανο δρομολογιο...

----------


## .voyager

> Ρε παιδια ειναι κριμα να  κατηγορουμε και να καταδικαζουμε σχετικοι και ασχετοι τους ανθρωπους....
> 
> Ολα ειναι πολυ ευκολα στην απ εξω....
> Επισης ας μην ξεχναμε πως το πληρωμα τωρα μαθαινει το πλοιο στη γραμμη και ακομη ειναι λογικο ολα να μην λειτουργουν τελεια μετα απο ενα χρονο ακινησιας....
> 
> Ερε τι εχουν να ακουσουν παλι τα παιδια....???
> Ειμαστε πολυ απανθρωποι...


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα να κατηγορήσουμε κανέναν οι "απ' έξω" και ειδικά έναν πλοίαρχo. Γιατί όπως και να έχει, ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος είναι πάντα αυτός. Το έχουμε δει αυτό τόσο γενικότερα στα ναυτιλιακά δρώμενα, και το έχω δει κι από τον πατέρα μου.
Κι όλα αυτά για να μη ρεζιλευτεί ο Θεόφιλος, που διάβασα κάπου; Το ρεζίλι του Θεόφιλου είναι το θέμα; Σιγά πια...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Leo. Δεν κινδύνεψε κανένας, δεν έπαθε μεγάλη ζημιά το πλοίο, δεν έγινε ρύπανση. 
> 
> Βέβαια για τα κανάλια καλό θα ήταν να έχει συμβεί κάτι απ' όλα αυτά για να έχουμε θέμα μέχρι τις ευρωεκλογές. Με το Σάκη δεν πολυασχολούμαστε...πάει πέρασε η eurovision, η βουλή έκλεισε άρα δεν μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε και με τα σκάνδαλα πολύ πολύ, εεεε! για όνομα του Θεού, δεν μπορούσε να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη η ζημιά να έχουμε θεματάκι;;;;; Σα δεν ντρεπόμαστε λίγο. 
> 
> Βαπόρια είναι και κινούνται πάνω στη θάλασσα με τον τεράστιο όγκο τους. Αντιμετωπίζουν καιρούς και καιρούς, και οι μανούβρες τους δεν μπορεί να είναι ξεπατικοσούρα η μία της άλλης. Από όλους τους κρίνοντες και κατακρίνοντες, ειδήμονες και μη , πόσοι έχουν ανέβει στη γέφυρα να κυβερνήσουν ένα βαπόρι και να προσπαθούν να κάνουν το ρεμέτζο έχοντας να αντιμετωπίσουν ένα πολύ θαλασσωμένο καιρό και σπάζοντας τη χολή τους κάθε φορά; Είναι εύκολο να κάνεις το δικαστή από την ασφάλεια της καρέκλας ενός γραφείου, αλλά η πίστα του αγώνα είναι στη θάλασσα.


Ετσι οποσ τα λες ειναι φιλε ΑΡΧΙΕΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ μερικει μερικει δουλια δεν εχουν και ψαχνουν να βρουν... :Confused:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα να κατηγορήσουμε κανέναν οι "απ' έξω" και ειδικά έναν πλοίαρχo. Γιατί όπως και να έχει, ο αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος είναι πάντα αυτός.


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Διότι στο τέλος της πορείας του τι έχει αποκομίσει ένας Πλοίαρχος - ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ και ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ δηλαδή υπεύθυνος για το πλοίο;;; *Μία πενιχρή σύνταξη, μία κλονισμένη υγεία και ένα φάκελο δικογραφίες.*

----------


## Giovanaut

Τα ταλευταια νεα που εχω αναφερουν πως το πλοιο θα ανεβει στην Καβαλα κενο επιβατων, οι οποιοι θα εξυπηρετηθουν με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ, και θα αναχωρησει απο εκει κανονικα αυριο το απογευμα....

Ετοιμαζομαι και σε λιγο φευγω για Καβαλα....

----------


## gpav

κρίμα... πρωτον για το πλοίο που ακόμα δεν πρόλαβε να συνέλθει απο τα προηγούμενα και δευτερον για τον καπετάνιο που έχουν να του σύρουν πάλι οι τηλε-δικαστές(και όχι μόνο) τα μύρια όσα...

πάντως προς ενημέρωση ενδεχομένων δημοσιογράφων-αναγνωστών του nautilia, το 50% των καραβιών(για να μην πω παραπάνω) που κυκλοφορούν στο Αιγαίο έχουν πάθεο τέτοιου τύπου ζημιά και ΟΧΙ ρηγμα... και το ότι το πλοίο έχει μείνει εκεί είναι λόγω του ότι πρέπει να το επισκευθεί κλιμάκιο για έλεγχο και λόγω καιρού δεν είναι άμεσα δυνατό... 
τα λέω καλα συμφορουμίτες (και ενδεχομένως πιο "ειδικοί"... :Wink: )

Αν υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία θα δείτε πόσο χαζό είναι να τρωγομαστε... 2 μέτρα πάνω απο την ίσαλο είναι, έλεος πια...

----------


## polykas

> Αρα Γιώργο, δεν παιζει ρόλο το μέγεθος των πλοίων (Θεόφιλος) ούτε οι ελικτικές ικανότητες (Αίολοι). Είναι συνδιασμός πολλών παραγόντων που εδώ δεν θα ήθελα να συνεχίσουμε.... Το πιθανότερο είναι πάντως ότι δεν φταίνε μόνο τα κάράβια, ίσως τα λιμάνια, οι επιδοτήσεις, το σίγουρο κέρδος, το άσχετο καθεστώς αναθέσεων (που τελείωσε επιτυχώς μαζί με την υπόθεση Παυλίδη), και άλλα διάφορα.... Είναι off topic, αλλά..
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να σας θυμίσω ότι και στο ΑΚ ΙΙ φρεσκο-δεξαμενισμένο ήταν στο ατυχηματάκι στην Σαντορίνη, και το ρο ρο Μύκονος το ίδιο προχθές στην Τήνο, το Χαϊσπιντ 5 με την φωτιά στην μηχανή κλπ κλπ κλπ ... Συμβαίνουν αυτά και θα συμβαίνουν.


_Oρθώς καλέ φίλε Leo, δεν φταίνε μόνο τα καράβια,αλλά είναι και μία σειρά πολλών προβλημάτων, που δημιουργούν τα συγκεκριμένα ατυχήματα._

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τα ταλευταια νεα που εχω αναφερουν πως το πλοιο θα ανεβει στην Καβαλα κενο επιβατων, οι οποιοι θα εξυπηρετηθουν με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ, και θα αναχωρησει απο εκει κανονικα αυριο το απογευμα....


Αυτή τη στιγμή βάση του AIS ο Ταξιάρχης κατευθύνεται για Λήμνο για να παραλάβει τους επιβάτες του Θεόφιλου..

----------


## gpav

> Αυτή τη στιγμή βάση του AIS ο Ταξιάρχης κατευθύνεται για Λήμνο για να παραλάβει τους επιβάτες του Θεόφιλου..


στις 8 το πρωι περίπου είχε αεροπλάνο απο λήμνο για μυτιλήνη... δεν θα έπρεπε η εταιρεία να μεταφέρει τον κόσμο δωρεάν για την ταλαιπωρία;

----------


## konigi

Καλή αρχή.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καλή αρχή....


..................................................  ..................................

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Η εταιρεία είναι ναυτιλιακή και στέλνει βαπόρι για να μεταφέρει τους επιβάτες. Το πιθανότερο είναι να τους σιτίσει κιόλας για την ταλαιπωρία και να τους δώσει και καμπίνες. Επιπλέον αυτοί οι επιβάτες θα είχαν και κάποια αυτοκίνητα τα οποία θα έμεναν όλα ασυνόδευτα; Εκτός του ότι κάποιοι επιλέγουν το πλοίο γιατί απλά δεν μπαίνουν σε αεροπλάνο.
Και τέλος αυτού του είδους τα αεροπλάνα εκτός του ότι δεν είναι και τεράστια , σίγουρα θα είχαν ήδη και κάποιους επιβάτες να μεταφέρουν. ¶ρα τι να λέμε τώρα;

----------


## konigi

Ελπίζω  και εύχομαι συνάμα να μην έπεται και συνέχεια!!!

----------


## gpav

> Η εταιρεία είναι ναυτιλιακή και στέλνει βαπόρι για να μεταφέρει τους επιβάτες. Το πιθανότερο είναι να τους σιτίσει κιόλας για την ταλαιπωρία και να τους δώσει και καμπίνες. Επιπλέον αυτοί οι επιβάτες θα είχαν και κάποια αυτοκίνητα τα οποία θα έμεναν όλα ασυνόδευτα; Εκτός του ότι κάποιοι επιλέγουν το πλοίο γιατί απλά δεν μπαίνουν σε αεροπλάνο.
> Και τέλος αυτού του είδους τα αεροπλάνα εκτός του ότι δεν είναι και τεράστια , σίγουρα θα είχαν ήδη και κάποιους επιβάτες να μεταφέρουν. ¶ρα τι να λέμε τώρα;


προσωπικά μετά από τέτοια ταλαιπωρία θα τους είχα τσακίσει... τι να την κάνουν τη σιτιση και τις καμπίνες οι άνθρωποι αν αργήσουν μία μέρα να πάνε στον προορισμό τους... ρωτάω πάντως πάλι, αν γνωρίζει κανείς, δεν τέθηκε θέμα μεταφορας; κάποιοι μπορεί να βασιζόταν στο οτι θα ήταν συγκεκριμένη ώρα και μέρα στη μυτιλήνη ή στα ακόλουθα νησιά...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο καιρός φρέσκος ....το βαπόρι έχει μεγάλο χαβαλέ .....το λιμάνι πολύ δύσκολο .....ακούμπησε !Τέλος !!Το βαπόρι θα επισκευαστεί και θα συνεχίσει κανονικά τα ταξίδια του .Ούτε κλάματα ,ούτε ανάθεμα ,ούτε τίποτα .Παμε παρακατω !;-)

----------


## mastrokostas

> προσωπικά μετά από τέτοια ταλαιπωρία θα τους είχα τσακίσει...


Δηλαδή τι θα έκανες φίλε μου ?

----------


## gpav

> Δηλαδή τι θα έκανες φίλε μου ?


τουλάχιστον θα απαιτούσα δωρεάν και άμεση μεταφορά αεροπορικώς ακόμα και αν δεν βιαζόμουν να πάω στον προορισμό μου...πραγμα που θα έπρεπε να βάλει ως επιλογή στους επιβάτες η εταιρεία...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ρε παληκάρια τι σας έχει πιάσει δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.....έγινε ένα μικρό ατυχηματάκι που όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε καλώς η κακώς ευθύνονται άλλα πράγματα από ότι το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα και δεν ανοιξε μύτη! Γιατι συνεχίζετε αυτή την κουβέντα??????????? Μπορέι να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος? Νομίζω μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα.....το θα έκανα και θα έρανα και θα έδειχνα δεν αρμόζει στην περίσταση......και έχει καταντήσει κουράστικο νομίζω να αναλωνόμαστε σε διάφορες τέτοιες καταστάσεις πάλι......έχει κάνει την παράκληση 2 φορές ο φίλτατος Λεό και άλλη μια ο μαστροπανάγος......νησάφι ποια!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Η εταιρεία είναι υποχρεωμένη να σε μεταφέρει στον προορισμό σου. Κανένας όμως δεν της επιβάλλει τον τρόπο. Βαπόρια διαχειρίζεται , βαπόρι θα στείλει να σε παραλάβει. Ακόμα και αν η ίδια δεν έχει άλλο θα κανονίσει με άλλη εταιρεία να στείλει δικό της. Όταν μετακινείσαι , φίλε μου, λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου και τους αστάθμιτους παράγοντες. Με το βαπόρι μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό, με το αεροπλάνο κάτι άλλο (που αν συμβεί θα είναι και το χειρότερο), με το αυτοκίνητο μπορεί να συμβεί άλλο. Ούτε ο καπετάνιος είναι Θεός ούτε το κάθε βαπόρι to enterprise να κάνει διαστημικά. Αν δηλαδή ο καπετάνιος έκρινε ότι το ταξίδι δεν μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί λόγω καιρού ακόμα και αν δεν είχε δώσει 9άρι, τι θα έκανες; Θα τον ανάγκαζες να ξεκινήσει;

Εγώ κλείνω με αυτό.

----------


## opelmanos

Ρε παιδιά δεν έπαθε κάτι το σοβαρό το πλοίο 30 εκατοστά μόνο είναι το ρήγμα.Τίποτα, πταίσμα μροστά στο προηγούμενο ατύχημα ούτε άξονες έφαγε ούτε δεξαμενές τρύπησε  ούτε γάστρα στρεβλώθηκε.Υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά.Ο ΤΕΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ

----------


## gpav

έχει καταντήσει ομως φίλε σωνονόματε η ελληνική ναιτιλία με αυτα τα ατυχηματάκια... αν υπήρχε κίνδυνοσ ή δυσκολία στο να δέσει, να μην έδενε! απο εκεί κ πέρα δ ξέρω ποιοι έχουν ευθύνη για ότι έγινε αλλά σίγουρα θα πρέπει να τους γίνει μάθημα... και στο φινάλε είναι ρεζιλίκι για το πλοίο, την εταιρεία και τέλος για το πλήρωμα... ήταν το πρώτο δρομολόγιο, αντί να είναι επιφυλακτικοί κάνανε μαγκίες με 8αρι στη Λήμνο...; 2-3 φορές απο τισ 7-8 που έχω κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο(για καβάλα) τα πλοία της σάος απλά δεν έδεσαν ούτε καν με 7αρι...

Μάνο, τώρα είδα το μύνημα σου... ο τεό όντως δεν πεθαίνει... (και όπως είπα παραπάνω είναι κατι πολύ συνηθισμένο για τα ελληνικα δεδομένα αλλά γιατι να μην προσπαθουμε να το αποφύγουμε...; κρίμα είναι...)

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Θεωρώ ότι οι ελκτικές ικανότητες του "ΤΕΟ" είναι πολύ καλύτερες από αυτές των εν ενεργεία πλοίων της ΣΑΟΣ αυτή την στιγμή........τώρα το αν είναι ξεφτίλα για την εταιρεία αυτό είναι δικό τους θέμα γιατί αν όντως έβλεπαν Καπετάνιος και πλήρωμα ότι δεν μπορούσε το βαπόρι να δέσει στην Λήμνο λόγο καιρού και η εταιρία απλά τους έιπε να δέσουν για να μην χαθεί το παραδάκι (παράδειγμα έφερα και μπορεί να είναι και ατυχές δεν θεωρώ ότι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ) ας πρόσεχαν! Και πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κατακρίνουμε κάτι χωρίς παραπάνω στοιχεία από το προφανές........

----------


## mastrokostas

> έχει καταντήσει ομως φίλε σωνονόματε η ελληνική ναιτιλία με αυτα τα ατυχηματάκια... αν υπήρχε κίνδυνοσ ή δυσκολία στο να δέσει, να μην έδενε! απο εκεί κ πέρα δ ξέρω ποιοι έχουν ευθύνη για ότι έγινε αλλά σίγουρα θα πρέπει να τους γίνει μάθημα... και στο φινάλε είναι ρεζιλίκι για το πλοίο, την εταιρεία και τέλος για το πλήρωμα... ήταν το πρώτο δρομολόγιο, αντί να είναι επιφυλακτικοί κάνανε μαγκίες με 8αρι στη Λήμνο...; 2-3 φορές απο τισ 7-8 που έχω κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο(για καβάλα) τα πλοία της σάος απλά δεν έδεσαν ούτε καν με 7αρι...
> )


Αν δεν έπιανε Λήμνο οι επιβάτες που ήταν να αποβιβασθούν η να επιβιβαστούν ,θα φώναζαν και αυτοί με την σειρά τους ότι δεν μπόρεσαν να πανε στον προορισμό τους .Φίλε μου είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς τον μπελά τους θα έβρισκαν παλι!.

----------


## opelmanos

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω οτί το πλοίο είναι χιλιοβασανισμένο απο πολλές πλευρές και ούτε εμένα μου άρεσε αυτό που άκουσα ότι τράκαρε.Στο πρώτο ταξίδι και να τρακάρει πάλι? Αντιθέτως στεναχωρέθηκα γιατί προχτές είχαμε όλοι τόση χάρα που το είδαμε να κορνάρει ατελείωτες φορές στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης ανέβηκε το ηθικό μας ,το φωτογραφίσαμε .Μπήκα μέσα το ευχαριστήθηκα με την ψυχή μου.Το έχω πονέσει αυτό το πλοίο πραγματικά.Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να χάνουμε την ψυχραιμία μας.Χρειάζεται υπομονή.Ασ μήν τα τραγικοποιούμε τα πράγματα χωρίς να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω οτί το πλοίο είναι χιλιοβασανισμένο απο πολλές πλευρές και ούτε εμένα μου άρεσε αυτό που άκουσα ότι τράκαρε.Στο πρώτο ταξίδι και να τρακάρει πάλι? Αντιθέτως στεναχωρέθηκα γιατί προχτές είχαμε όλοι τόση χάρα που το είδαμε να κορνάρει ατελείωτες φορές στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης ανέβηκε το ηθικό μας ,το φωτογραφίσαμε .Μπήκα μέσα το ευχαριστήθηκα με την ψυχή μου.Το έχω πονέσει αυτό το πλοίο πραγματικά.Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να χάνουμε την ψυχραιμία μας.Χρειάζεται υπομονή.Ασ μήν τα τραγικοποιούμε τα πράγματα χωρίς να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα



+1 Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω......πολύ κακό για το τίποτα.

----------


## Rimadio

> στις 8 το πρωι περίπου είχε αεροπλάνο απο λήμνο για μυτιλήνη... δεν θα έπρεπε η εταιρεία να μεταφέρει τον κόσμο δωρεάν για την ταλαιπωρία;



TI LES TWRA xaqxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxax!!!!!!!!!!!! Stin ellada zoume vreeeee EPISIS ipirxe aeroplano pou ekane tin idia akrivws diadromi me auti tou theofilou!! (me auto girisa simera apo limno thesniki) 

Eixa mia douleia sti mitilini k eksaitias tou gegonotos autou (trakarisma tou theofilou) tin exasa!! 

anarwtiemai poses fores oi kapetanaioi, pou apo filotimo prospathoun na eksipiretisoun katoikous tetoiwn nisiwn me parakmiaka limania, sto telos katariountai k metaniwnoun tinn wra k ti stigmi pou ekanan tin prospatheia tous auti!! (elpizw na mi sas mperdepsa)

Pantws egw, pou imoun mesa sto karavi, to trantagma to eniwsa ARKETA mporw na pw!!!

----------


## Rimadio

> έχει καταντήσει ομως φίλε σωνονόματε η ελληνική ναιτιλία με αυτα τα ατυχηματάκια... αν υπήρχε κίνδυνοσ ή δυσκολία στο να δέσει, να μην έδενε! απο εκεί κ πέρα δ ξέρω ποιοι έχουν ευθύνη για ότι έγινε αλλά σίγουρα θα πρέπει να τους γίνει μάθημα... και στο φινάλε είναι ρεζιλίκι για το πλοίο, την εταιρεία και τέλος για το πλήρωμα... ήταν το πρώτο δρομολόγιο, αντί να είναι επιφυλακτικοί κάνανε μαγκίες με 8αρι στη Λήμνο...; 2-3 φορές απο τισ 7-8 που έχω κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο(για καβάλα) τα πλοία της σάος απλά δεν έδεσαν ούτε καν με 7αρι...
> 
> Μάνο, τώρα είδα το μύνημα σου... ο τεό όντως δεν πεθαίνει... (και όπως είπα παραπάνω είναι κατι πολύ συνηθισμένο για τα ελληνικα δεδομένα αλλά γιατι να μην προσπαθουμε να το αποφύγουμε...; κρίμα είναι...)


SIMFWNW K MPRAVO SOU POU TO SXOLIAZEIS!!! 
Εγω παντως θα ζητήσω ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ τα χρηματα μου πίσω!! η ταλαιπωρία για μένα ήταν μικρή (πέρα του γεγονότος οτι δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε το επαγγελματικό ταξίδι μου) αφου γύρισα σπίτι μου (οι υπόλοιποι 99 επιβάτες τώρα που περιμένουν τον Ταξιάρχη πού βρίσκονται? 
Σε ξενοδοχείο της Μύρινας?
Μήπως γυροφέρνουν εδω κ τοοοσες ώρες στη Μύρινα?
Τι αποζημίωση υπάρχει γι αυτούς? (Μόνο δωρεάν φαγητό στο καράβι? - και τόσες ώρες που περιμένουν οι επιβάτες στο λιμάνι η εταιρία μεριμνεί για αυτούς? Αν το κάνει τότε μπράβο της)

επίσης
ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ κ ΧΙΟ τη βρίσκουν την άκρη (με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση), αυτοι που πανε ΣΑΜΟ!!!??? τι θα κάνουν??? ΞΕΡΩ ΞΕΡΩ απο τη στιγμη που πήραν το καραβι έπρεπε να προνοήσουν τους αστάθμιτους παράγοντες κλπ κλπ?? (εδω δε πρέπει να τους δοθούν έστω αεροπορικά εισιτήρια ή μήπως θα πρέπει να περιμένου 4-5 μέρες για να πάνε σπίτια τους οι άνθρωποι?

Συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι ειρωνικός κ ερειστικός....Απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι πάλι καλα που δε συνέβει τίποτε χειρότερο.....

----------


## Naias II

Παίδες τι νέα και αυτά; Μπήκα μέσα και διαβάζω 6 σελίδες στο θέμα για την πρόσκρουση.
Εγώ ένα θα πω: Κανείς δεν φταίει, αυτό που φταίει είναι ότι δεν γίνεται "σωστός" αγιασμός :wink:

Υ.Γ: Ευτυχώς αύριο επιστρέφει κανονικά στα δρομολόγιά του

----------


## DriFterPanos

> Παίδες τι νέα και αυτά; Μπήκα μέσα και διαβάζω 6 σελίδες στο θέμα για την πρόσκρουση.
> Εγώ ένα θα πω: Κανείς δεν φταίει, αυτό που φταίει είναι ότι δεν γίνεται "σωστός" αγιασμός :wink:


    Θα συμφωνήσω!! ριχτέ και λίγο παραπάνω… δεν βλάπτει..!

----------


## nikosnasia

Ο ΠΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο Naias II ΌΝΤΩΣ
*Η τέχνη και η μαγεία να σε υπακούει ένα καράβι*

ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ

----------


## MYTILENE

Bασικά να πώ πως όλοι είμαστε στεναχωρημένοι από το γεγονός και είμαστε συνεχώς με ένα τηλ. για να μαθαίνουμε νέα από όπου μπορούμε.Τελευταίες πληροφορίες λένε ότι:
1. Ο ΤΕΟ μόλις δέσει το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στη Λήμνο φεύγει για Καβάλα όπου θα μπεί μια λαμαρινούλα  και αύριο Τετάρτη θα ξεκινησεί κανονικά στα δρομολόγια του 20:00 από Καβάλα-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Καρλόβασι-Ικαρία
2.Ο ΤΑΞΙΡΧΗΣ περνώντας από Λήμνο φορτώνει τους επιβάτες του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ και πάει Αη Στράτη-Σίγρι(θα υπάρχει πούλμαν να φέρει τους επιβάτες Μυτιλήνη;-))-Χίο-Λαύριο.
Ελπίζω να είναι το τελευταίο και να πάνε όλα καλά στη συνέχεια.

----------


## tasos_33

Kαι με τους επιβατες σαμου-ικαριας τη γεινεται??

----------


## theofilos-ship

Καλο αυτο αντε με το καλο.καλοταξιδος... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΔΩ...

----------


## DimitrisT

> Kαι με τους επιβατες σαμου-ικαριας τη γεινεται??



 Φίλε Τάσο σύμφωνα με το marinews θα μεταφερθούν με το Ταξιάρχης στο Λαύριο και από κει Πειραιά και από εκεί θα μπουν σε πλοίο για Σάμο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

για να ειμαι ειλικρινης απο την ωρα που ξεκινησε το σαββατο το δρομολογιο, ειχα μια προαισθηση ο,τι κατι σιγουρα θα συμβει και δυστυχως επιβεβαιωθηκα σημερα.  αυτο το αναφερω, χωρις ιχνος καχυποψιας, κακιας, απαξιωσης η, δεν ξερω κι εγω τι αλλο.

----------


## gpav

ε, ρε γλέντια... του αγίου ανήμερα θα πάνε οι άνθρωποι στα σπίτια τους και (πολύ σωστώς) θα κινηθούν δικαστικά
http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=40933 (δειτε τα σκαναρισμένα αρχεία)



υ.γ. προς τι αυτή η τρελή πορεία που δείχνει το ais να έχει κάνει ?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ατυχο τελειος ρε παιδια αυτο το καραβι. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

είμαι περίεργος να μάθω την θέση της εταιρίας εε ρε γλέντια !!

----------


## giannisk88

Αφού όλοι άφησαν ένα σχόλιο/εικασία ας περιμένουμε τώρα να δούμε τι θα γίνει με το βαπόρι στην πραγματικότητα.
Μίλησε ένας επιβάτης στην αρχή και λίγοι του έδωσαν σημασία γιατι απαντούσε ο είς στον άλλο.
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Rimadio για τις ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες και καλωσόρισες στη παρέα μας.

Θα περιμένουμε νέα του βάπορα λοιπον.
Καλό βραδυ.

----------


## Rimadio

> Αφού όλοι άφησαν ένα σχόλιο/εικασία ας περιμένουμε τώρα να δούμε τι θα γίνει με το βαπόρι στην πραγματικότητα.
> Μίλησε ένας επιβάτης στην αρχή και λίγοι του έδωσαν σημασία γιατι απαντούσε ο είς στον άλλο.
> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Rimadio για τις ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες και καλωσόρισες στη παρέα μας.
> 
> Θα περιμένουμε νέα του βάπορα λοιπον.
> Καλό βραδυ.



euxarISTW KAI KALWS SAS VRIKA!!!

----------


## captain#litinas

Γειά σας παιδιά... έχω αρκετό καιρό να λάβω θέση σε κάποια συζήτηση αλλά θέλω να πω μόνο ένα πράγμα. Δικαίωμα να μιλάνε για τον Πλοίαρχο, που είναι ο μόνος υπεύθυνος για το λήσε-δέσε του εκάστοτε πλοίου και ειδικά κάτω απο αντίξοες συνθήκες, δεν είναι κανένας, ακόμα και συνάδερφος πλοίαρχος, γιατί όπως είπε καποιος εδω μέσα, στην καρέκλα του σπιτιού μας μπορούμε να κρίνουμε τους πάντες. Γιατί λένε και γίνεται πρώτη είδηση ότι προσέκρουσε το τάδε πλοίο και δεν κάνουν είδηση τις αμέτρητες επιτυχημένες μανούβρες των ηρώων πλοιάρχων μας σε όλο το Αιγαίο κάτω απο τρομερά δυσκολες συνθήκες και τα εκατομύρια των επιβατών που εξυπηρετούνται καθημερινός στα απαράδεκτα ελληνικά λιμάνια μας (ο θεός να τα κάνει λιμάνια). Κρίμα...Ντροπή...

----------


## AegeanIslands

> έχει καταντήσει ομως φίλε σωνονόματε η ελληνική ναιτιλία με αυτα τα ατυχηματάκια... αν υπήρχε κίνδυνοσ ή δυσκολία στο να δέσει, να μην έδενε! απο εκεί κ πέρα δ ξέρω ποιοι έχουν ευθύνη για ότι έγινε αλλά σίγουρα θα πρέπει να τους γίνει μάθημα... και στο φινάλε είναι ρεζιλίκι για το πλοίο, την εταιρεία και τέλος για το πλήρωμα... ήταν το πρώτο δρομολόγιο, αντί να είναι επιφυλακτικοί κάνανε μαγκίες με 8αρι στη Λήμνο...; 2-3 φορές απο τισ 7-8 που έχω κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο(για καβάλα) τα πλοία της σάος απλά δεν έδεσαν ούτε καν με 7αρι...
> 
> Μάνο, τώρα είδα το μύνημα σου... ο τεό όντως δεν πεθαίνει... (και όπως είπα παραπάνω είναι κατι πολύ συνηθισμένο για τα ελληνικα δεδομένα αλλά γιατι να μην προσπαθουμε να το αποφύγουμε...; κρίμα είναι...)


 Μάταια διαφωνούμε μεταξύ μας από τη στιγμή που μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε έχοντας αντιληφθεί την αιτία και όχι την αφορμή. Σύμπτωση επαναλαμβανόμενη παύει να είναι σύμπτωση.
 Η *ΝΕΛ* βρίσκεται στο μάτι του κυκλώνα και όχι άδικα, αφού τα συνεχιζόμενα ατυχήματα (προσκρούσεις) την έχουν φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση.
 Η ίδια η εταιρεία πλήττεται ποικιλοτρόπως από τα γεγονότα επιπλέον της δυσφήμισης και εμμέσως καλώντας να αντιμετωπίσει σε δύσκολους καιρούς τις επαναλαμβανόμενα αυξημένες απαιτήσεις των ασφαλιστών (hull&machinery-σκάφους και μηχανών) η/και αυτασφαλιστών (P&Iζημιές προς τρίτους που δεν καλύπτονται από την πρώτη) που αυτομάτως επιβάλουν έπειτα από τέτοιου είδους συμβάντα. 
 Έχοντας λοιπόν αυτό σαν αρχή η κριτική που ίσως θα έπρεπε να ασκηθεί οφείλει να στοχεύει στη διαχείριση της ΝΕΛ, στην υπηρεσία έγκρισης επιδ. δρομολογίων του Υπουργείου και όχι τόσο στα πληρώματα.
 Επειδή οι εμπειρίες αντλούνται από τις αποτυχίες και λιγότερο από τις επιτυχίες, επιβάλλεται η γνώση που προέκυψε από προηγούμενα ατυχήματα να ορίζει τον τρόπο που μια ΝΕ διαχειρίζεται τα πλοία της αλλά και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό της.
 Ο *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* και ο *ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ* έχουν αναλάβει με τις ευλογιές του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια άγονης γραμμής.
 Η *ΝΕΛ* προφανώς θεωρεί ότι ο *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* με αυτό το μήκος και αυτά τα έξαλλα αλλά και αυτές τις ελικτικές δυνατότητες πιστεύει οτι είναι κατάλληλο να μπαίνει στη Μύρινα και στο Καρλόβασι η τον Αγ. Κυρηκο, όπως θεώρησε ότι οι *ΑΙΟΛΟΙ* είναι κατάλληλοι για άγονα δρομολόγια με 18 μίλια ταχύτητα και με τα συστήματα σταθεροποίησης και τον MDI εκτός, να βολοδέρνουν στα μπουγάζια να ψηλώνουν, να αντιμωνουν, να ταλαιπωρούν και να ταλαιπωρούνται. 
 Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ρισκάρει συνειδητά και το διακινδυνεύει προφανώς γιατί τα επιδοτούμενα είναι ο μονός τρόπος να λειτουργεί.
 Πως όμως εξασφαλίζεται από την μεριά του χορηγού της επιδότησης η ομαλή εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων? πχ τι ρόλο παίζουν οι προκηρύξεις και προδιαγραφές που αυτές απαιτούν, τι ρόλο παίζουν οι προσεγγίσεις πιστοποίησης, με τι συνθήκες πρέπει να γίνονται και ποιες παράμετροι πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψη? Εδω έρχεται η σειρά των αρχών του κράτους να επωμιστούν αλλά και να χρεωθούν τις δικές τους ευθύνες.
 Θα πει κάποιος αν κρίνει ο Πλοίαρχος ότι κινδυνεύει το πλοίο να μην «πιάσει» και ποιος δεν συμφωνεί?     Πόσες φορές σε βάθος χρόνου όμως έχει δικαίωμα να το επικαλεστεί?  Αν υποθέσουμε αόριστα οποτεδήποτε εκείνος κρίνει, τότε ίσως η Εταιρεία σε ένα χειμώνα με σοροκάδες και γαρμπήδες καργαρισμένους να εισπράξει το επίδομα που αναλογεί στις –μειωμένες- προσεγγίσεις και εκεί που το επιδοτούμενο είναι κερδοφόρο να καταλήξει ζημιογόνο. 
 Χωρίς δισταγμό οφείλουμε να αποδεχτούμε πως όσο υπάρχει ανθρώπινος παράγοντας, ατυχήματα μικρά-μεγάλα πάντοτε θα γίνονται μακάρι χωρίς σοβαρές συνέπειες. Δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε ότι δεν υπάρχει ασφαλιστήριο συμβόλαιο που να μην περιέχει τον όρο crew negligence (ανθρώπινη αμέλεια).Το ζήτημα που τίθεται είναι αν όλοι όσοι εμπλέκονται με τη λειτουργία ενός πλοίου λαμβάνουν όσα μέτρα δύναται ώστε να μειώσουν στο ελάχιστο την πιθανότητα του ατυχήματος.
 Με τι ψυχολογία θα «μπει» στη Λήμνο με άσχημο καιρό ο Πλοίαρχος την επόμενη φορά ποιος νοιάζεται?… οι αρμόδιοι ανεύθυνοι η οι αχαρακτήριστοι «δημοσιογράφοι»? Απο που να αντλήσει κουράγιο παντού κακοήθεις επικριτές έτοιμοι να τον στήσουν στον τοίχο και να τον εκτελέσουν χωρίς δισταγμό, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. 
 Επιτέλους ας αναλάβουν τις ευθύνες τους αυτοί που κρύβονται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και μονίμως δικαιολογούνται, δεν γίνεται ο Ναυτικός να είναι ο μόνιμος αποδέκτης ευθυνών και ποινών επειδή κάποιοι ακατάλληλοι, φαιδροί καιροσκόποι αποφασίζουν γι αυτόν.

----------


## Naias II

> Θα πει κάποιος αν κρίνει ο Πλοίαρχος ότι κινδυνεύει το πλοίο να μην «πιάσει» και ποιος δεν συμφωνεί?     Πόσες φορές σε βάθος χρόνου όμως έχει δικαίωμα να το επικαλεστεί?


Αυτό ακριβώς. Για αυτό το λόγο και στα δύο ατυχήματα Θεόφιλου-Ταξιάρχη που οφείλονταν σε καιρικές συνθήκες δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταλογίζουμε επιπλέον ευθύνες στο πλοίαρχο.
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η κάθε κυβέρνηση σε αυτό το τόπο έχει δημιουργήσει αυτούς τους νόμους για να αποφεύγονται καταρρίψεις ευθυνών προς σε αυτήν.
Διότι ποιος φταίει για την κατάσταση στα λιμάνια που επικρατεί; Ποιος φταίει που δεν έχουν φροντίσει να ανοικοδομήσουν τα λιμάνια και τα έχουν αφήσει σε άθλιες καταστάσεις; Τα ίδια πλοία μπαίνανε τότε με τώρα;
Προσωπικά εκνευρίζομαι με αυτή τη λάσπη που πέφτει στους ναυτικούς, διότι γίνεται διάκριση: 
Μόνο όταν μιλάμε για πλοία συμβαίνουν αυτά. Αν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ατυχήματα στους δρόμους μας λένε _"δρόμοι καρμανιόλες"_, μπααα όταν έχουμε ναυτικό ατύχημα_ ο "πλοίαρχος και το βαπόρι 30 χρονών"._
Σίγουρα έχουν κάνει τρομερά λάθη και εκείνοι, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις που μιλάμε τώρα όχι.
Δυστυχώς ζούμε σε μια πολύ βρώμικη χώρα που δεν ξεβρωμίζει όσα παράθυρα και αν μείνουν ανοιχτά.

----------


## Naias II

Θυμάστε τι λέγαμε για τα προβλήματα του λιμένα; 
Η _Louis Cruises_ κινήθηκε αναλόγως εξαιτίας των περιστατικών Θεόφιλου και Ταξιάρχη. 
Θεωρώ ότι αυτές είναι σωστότατες ενέργειες που δείχνουν τη σοβαρότητα της εταιρείας αλλά και το πρόβλημα που επικρατεί και πρέπει να το λάβουν υπόψη να φροντίσουν τα προβληματικά λιμάνια της χώρας μας.

----------


## gtogias

> Θυμάστε τι λέγαμε για τα προβλήματα του λιμένα; 
> Η _Louis Cruises_ κινήθηκε αναλόγως εξαιτίας των περιστατικών Θεόφιλου και Ταξιάρχη. 
> Θεωρώ ότι αυτές είναι σωστότατες ενέργειες που δείχνουν τη σοβαρότητα της εταιρείας αλλά και το πρόβλημα που επικρατεί και πρέπει να το λάβουν υπόψη να φροντίσουν τα προβληματικά λιμάνια της χώρας μας.


Σφαιράτος ο ιστότοπος της παραπάνω παραπομπής.

Τα ίδια είχαν δημοσιευτεί στην τοπική εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ στις 3 του μήνα:

http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...c-e2819fa8482c

Και ούτε μια αναφορά στο original άρθρο.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σφαιράτος ο ιστότοπος της παραπάνω παραπομπής.
> 
> Τα ίδια είχαν δημοσιευτεί στην τοπική εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ στις 3 του μήνα:
> 
> http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...c-e2819fa8482c
> 
> Και ούτε μια αναφορά στο original άρθρο.



Καντε κατι γιατι χανομαστε...!!!!

----------

